# Men In Black III,currently slated for theaters in the Summer of 2011



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Yahoo:
Sony finally made the rumors official at ShoWest '09 in regards to Men In Black III.
It is being reported that Tommy Lee Jones and Will Smith will return to reprise their roles in the franchise.
The film is currently slated for a Summer release in 2011.
This news and more ShoWest '09 info can be viewed at the following link.

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/showest-news.html


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Woohoo!!!


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad to hear this as I really enjoyed the first two films.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Can't wait to see this one.


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> Woohoo!!!





roadrunner1782 said:


> Glad to hear this as I really enjoyed the first two films.





dave29 said:


> Can't wait to see this one.


well looks like you 3 said it all 4 me :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, hopefully close to as good as the first and hopefully much better than the second.


----------



## alexissamantha (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey its nice to hear man i just cant wait for that,,,,,


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Good to know at least one of us can count. 

I was hoping that Sony would have waited at least a generation to
serve up MIBIII -- long enough for a brand new audience, for those
in _Gen X_ to forget how _bad_ MIBII was, and long enough for those of
us in _Gen Rx_ to die off.

I'm just saying. :whatdidid


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Just Kill me now :nono:


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well, hopefully close to as good as the first and hopefully much better than the second.


My thoughts too.


----------

